# Smoked Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Pork Tenderloin with Boudain with Q-view



## chasmack (Oct 13, 2012)

Smoked Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Pork Tenderloin with Boudain

Butterfly 2-2lbs Pork Tenderloins
Lay 2-3 links of  Boudain down center of eachTenderloin
Wrap tenderloin over boudain and use 8-10 strips of thick-cut bacon around tenderloin and secure with toothpicks.
Use dry rub of your choice on tenderloin and let it it sit in the refrigerator till rub becomes wet. 
Bring smoker up to 250* and place tenderloin in smoker.
Smoke tenderloin till internal temp of 165*.
Remove from smoker and let it sit for 10 minutes.
Slice between bacon strips so you end up with individual bacon-wrapped tenderloin medallions.
Serve with your favorite sauce and sides

I used a brown sugar based rub.  It paired great with the applewood and maple smoked bacon.  The Boudain was made with South Texas Whitetail along with our family farm grown rice and pork.  I used a combination of oak and mesquite in my Traeger 07.
 
In the Smoker:


Ready for slicing:


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 13, 2012)

That is a great looking loin - nicely done


----------



## daveomak (Oct 13, 2012)

Chas, evening and welcome to the forum....  Nice looking loin.... I like stuffed loin and the bacon makes it better.....   Dave


----------



## zzerru (Oct 13, 2012)

All I can say is "wow"!


----------

